

The 17" MacBook Pro against consumer Windows laptops (verdict: great, but $1K more) - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/07/macbook-pro-expensive-round-two/

======
Zev
First page: Are you going to tell us anything about the machines? Nope, I'm
trying to be objective. Does the OS affect anything? Nope, but I'm a realist,
so yup.

Second page: These machines are basically the same hardware-wise, but lets say
their names a few times. Since they're the same hardware-wise, lets discuss
things that don't affect the computer, hardware or software wise! Also, be
sure to bold their names no more then 3/4 the time though!

Third page: Lets reprint the same information from the previous page, again!
This time, using ugly colors that don't go well together. Then we discuss what
most consumers care about; the price. And recommend other notebooks that we
didn't even discuss!

------
trezor
I'm not going to accuse this piece of consisting _entirely_ of rabid Mac
fanboyism, as he clearly has the ability to recognize that other laptop
manufacturers are able to provide much of the same and in quite a few cases,
even better.

Doesn't really help though. It still comes off as "I'm going to use 3 pages to
justify why I just spent $1000 on branding and I'm _OK_ with that" and not
much more.

So apart from (once again) confirming that Apple sells equal hardware at a
higher price, this wasn't really all that interesting.

